# Toro "personal pace" Lawnmower sputters and dies



## anlrolfe (May 28, 2015)

Mowing the lawn w/ Toro personal pace mower and it just stopped. Trying to restart it would sputter and die so I took off the air cleaner to try a few things. I cranked it and held thumb partially blocking the inlet and feathering the inlet was able to keep it running.... so, carb issue. This mower is 10yrs old and yes I knew I could fix it but you ever just not want to fuss over something? I was so close to just getting a replacement and I decided you do a YouTube search. I found a couple videos showing how to clean the main metering jet. The jet is integral in the retaining bolt that secures the fuel bowl. This has got to be the simplest fix ever. I tipped the mower on its side loosened the bolt/jet, blew it out with carb cleaner and reamed with wire brush bristle. I didn't even have to drop the fuel bowl. Once reinstalled off it ran 100%.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 7, 2015)

glad you got it fixed i take it you was in the forces if so thanks so much for what you have done if you ever need something repair manual etc let me kne


----------

